
Ask HN: Most calls I get on my phone are bots/spam. What are my options? - ysilver
Over the past few years, I have gradually been receiving more and more spam calls. Some are robo ads trying to sell me something (&quot;I&#x27;m your local Google specialist...&quot;) and other times there is nobody on the other end (which I&#x27;ve heard is one way spammers check to see if a number is active).<p>Things have reached the point where I would estimate that the substantial majority of my phone calls are now bots.<p>What are my options for fixing this?
======
smt88
TrueCaller claims to help with this, but their app seems risky to me in terms
of permissions/privacy. Google Voice does help with this, but I don't know
that you could port your number at this point.

------
eip
It's easy. Just never answer your phone unless you recognize the number.

~~~
nmcfarl
I've gone further than this – my default ringtone is silent. Contacts that are
important enough get a ringtone. Everyone else goes direct to voicemail and I
don't even know they called, unless they leave a message.

